# no more wild camping for me



## DAVID32

On the A761 onto the B788 Auchmountain road to Greenock in Scotland there is a small road of this called the Dougliehill road.As you turn into this road
there is a small road on left leading to a water works and gate.No sign at gate just me saying DO NOT
WILD CAMP AT THIS SPOT I did on Tesday night 26 May 2009 four days into a five week holiday an got a large stone through my windscreen at 03.30 in the morning . AS i have a Rapido A Class i had to return back home to N Ireland and order up a new windscreen from the dealer it takes about three weeks for it to come from France. On top of that i have lost the boat fare £250 + £70 excess for the windscreen this was only my fifth time in 18 years so wild camping does not pay and i will never do it again.


----------



## GerryD

Wild camping has no attraction for us. There are plenty of sites available so use them.
Gerry


----------



## greenasthegrass

Was not a fan but did it for first time last night was a bit apprehensive but it was ok - along with 2 others that did it. I can't stand the thought of the bang on the door at 6am. Won't be doing it that often but we were late in finding somewhere and couldn't actually find the site which turned out to be another 6 inches down the road.

So sorry to hear of your hard luck and what nasty people would do that?

Greenie


----------



## 106559

Sorry to hear that but many sites have there share of yobs and out of control kids with footballs. Won't put me off wilding, just be a bit more choosy where you park.


----------



## 106559

GerryD said:


> Wild camping has no attraction for us. There are plenty of sites available so use them.
> Gerry


No thanks.


----------



## Fatalhud

Am I missing the point here
You see a large sign that says Do not wild camp, ignore it then wonder why the locals took revenge
The fact they took the time to place the sign there indicated their frustration of Wild / illegal campers
was this small road a Private small road
Alan H


----------



## rebbyvid

Got to agree with Derek think you were unlucky David and as for using campsites all the time if i wanted to do this i would buy a caravan and sit in my annex all week
rob


----------



## griffly16

Sorry to hear that, but the three times we've been to Scotland (for a total of 30 days, we wildcamped for 25 of those nights without a problem. I love the freedom, the isolation etc. Yes we use sites also but it would do my head in to use them exclusively.

We also wildcamp in Wales and England without any problem.

It just seems that you were in the wrong place at the wrong time unfortunately.

Griff


----------



## rebbyvid

Fatalhud said:


> Am I missing the point here
> You see a large sign that says Do not wild camp, ignore it then wonder why the locals took revenge
> The fact they took the time to place the sign there indicated their frustration of Wild / illegal campers
> was this small road a Private small road
> Alan H


I live in manchester and have had locals throw bottles at the van just driving down the road ,i recon its jealousy the old lets run a screwdriver down the side of this syndrome(me and half a dozen others had that done outside the house )
rob


----------



## 106559

Fatalhud said:


> Am I missing the point here
> You see a large sign that says Do not wild camp, ignore it then wonder why the locals took revenge
> The fact they took the time to place the sign there indicated their frustration of Wild / illegal campers
> was this small road a Private small road
> Alan H


 Maybe? Don't think he means there was a sign, just saying to us (don't park here.) :?


----------



## Sonesta

How awful for you and I am sorry you suffered such damage to your vehicle not to mention having to return home before your hol was over and all the extra expense too.  

Not wishing to rub salt in the wounds though David but if you ignored the warning sign that had been posted at that spot then maybe that was where you made your BIG MISTAKE! 8O Obviously, whoever put the notice up has decided to take matters into their own hands if wildcampers should choose to ignore it! It is my guess that whoever owns that land is the one who threw the stone through your windscreen but as you had no witnesses and no proof I suspect you wouldnt have a cat in hells chance of proving it. 

Sorry to hear that this experience has put you off wildcamping though Dave as wildcamping, if executed with respect, care and consideration is great fun and offers so much more freedom, excitement and adventure that any campsite ever could. Of course we do stay on campsites a great deal of the time and I am certainly not knocking them - but it is inspiring to know that when we feel like being totally free and away from the world then we can be!  

I hope you get your MH back soon.

Sue


----------



## 116388

DAVID32 said:


> On the A761 onto the B788 Auchmountain road to Greenock in Scotland there is a small road of this called the Dougliehill road.As you turn into this road
> there is a small road on left leading to a water works and gate DO NOT
> WILD CAMP AT THIS SPOT I did on Tesday night 26 May 2009 four days into a five week holiday an got a large stone through my windscreen at 03.30 in the morning . AS i have a Rapido A Class i had to return back home to N Ireland and order up a new windscreen from the dealer it takes about three weeks for it to come from France. On top of that i have lost the boat fare £250 + £70 excess for the windscreen this was only my fifth time in 18 years so wild camping does not pay and i will never do it again.


David,

While I sympathise with you I can't understand why you read then ignored a clear instruction and now feel harshly done by. You even wrote DO NOT WILD CAMP AT THIS SPOT in upper case! Would you have moved on had the sign continued.... OR WE WILL STONE YOUR WINDOW?

Shane.....


----------



## 106559

Simplelife said:


> DAVID32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> On the A761 onto the B788 Auchmountain road to Greenock in Scotland there is a small road of this called the Dougliehill road.As you turn into this road
> there is a small road on left leading to a water works and gate DO NOT
> WILD CAMP AT THIS SPOT I did on Tesday night 26 May 2009 four days into a five week holiday an got a large stone through my windscreen at 03.30 in the morning . AS i have a Rapido A Class i had to return back home to N Ireland and order up a new windscreen from the dealer it takes about three weeks for it to come from France. On top of that i have lost the boat fare £250 + £70 excess for the windscreen this was only my fifth time in 18 years so wild camping does not pay and i will never do it again.
> 
> 
> 
> David,
> 
> While I sympathise with you I can't understand why you read then ignored a clear instruction and now feel harshly done by. You even wrote DO NOT WILD CAMP AT THIS SPOT in upper case! Would you have moved on had the sign continued.... OR WE WILL STONE YOUR WINDOW?
> 
> Shane.....
Click to expand...

 I say again, don't think he says there was a sign. He's merely warning others of the danger. Could be wrong but!


----------



## bertieburstner

he is warning us not saying there was a big sign!


----------



## jacder

Nowhere in the first post does he say there was a sign. Poor fella, enough problems with the MH without being blamed for reading a sign that wasn't there!


----------



## rebbyvid

I say again, don't think he says there was a sign. He's merely warning others of the danger. Could be wrong but![/quote]

i read it the same way i cant see a reference to a sign


----------



## rebbyvid

wouldnt like to have a jury formed here
rob


----------



## clodhopper2006

I know this spot. There is no sign. I have worked on the water treatment works there and it is very close to some very, very rough estates. There are frequently burnt out cars there. Definitely not a good place to think about using.


----------



## firewood

thanks for the warning .i very rarely use the same place twice in a row.i must admit i think it is getting harder to wild camp.
sorry to hear about your m/home .and wish you all the best


----------



## Sonesta

I have just re-read his post after reading some of the replies and I must confess that now I have re-read it I now tend to agree that some of us (myself included) have misread what David has written!  I think because he missed out the full stop at the end of the sentence before he wrote "DO NOT WILDCAMP AT THIS SPOT" this has thrown some of us and caused us to jump to the conclusion that this was written on the gate!!!!

Sorry David ......... please accept my apologies?  

Sue


----------



## 116388

Shane + stupid =  

Dear people, I sincerely apologise!  I am a moron, quiet right, there was no mention of a sign, I misread the post! Dave, I take it all back, I shall make a point of wild camping at this exact spot on your behalf some time in the future and wait for these hoods to turn up with their stones and proceed to beat the living doggy dung out of them for you while flying the flag of St. George from my MH! It is now on my list of places to visit in Scotland.

Watch this space!

Shane.....


----------



## JacSprat

Fatalhud said:


> Am I missing the point here
> You see a large sign that says Do not wild camp, ignore it then wonder why the locals took revenge
> The fact they took the time to place the sign there indicated their frustration of Wild / illegal campers
> was this small road a Private small road
> Alan H


Um, I think he means to warn US not to wildcamp there - not that there was a sign warning against wildcamping. 
My two-pennies worth - I try to use reasonably priced sites, especially since I travel solo. CC sites usually work out pretty cheap for one, plus no charge for the two dogs. I also like to try to support the local independants as much as possible, BUT, I have done a fair bit of wildcamping on this trip to the Highlands ONLY in the absolute middle of nowhere. I saw some pretty ignorant motorhomers, however, who hogged-up entire laybys day and night. These are intended for brief stops by all road users. No wonder there were signs everywhere telling us to bu***r off. I'm sure that many make not a penny's contribution to the local economy other than to BP or Esso or Tesco. Goodness knows what happens to the black waste of those ignorant few...

Here's to those of us who are a bit more...considerate   

Jacquie


----------



## 106559

He'll get a shock next time he logs in.   :lol:


----------



## MikeCo

GerryD said:


> Wild camping has no attraction for us. There are plenty of sites available so use them.
> Gerry


I agree entirely, we will be in France for the next 5 weeks and will use either ASCI sites or sites that take Camping Cheques.
The fact that we can unload the bikes and when not using them fasten them to a tree, put out chairs and sit in the sun, go for a swim if there is a decent pool, take the dog for a walk and know that the van is relatively safe.
This is what suits us best but people have different ideas of what constitutes a holiday.


----------



## 116388

Just a wee point. As a soon to be wild camper/full timer wouldn't it be rather expensive to stay on campsites 365 days a year?

Shane.....


----------



## locovan

Dougliehill reservoir I believe is a gathering Water Cachment site and it might have been someone who threw the stone to wake him up and it went wrong.
There are a lot of rules around Water Reservoirs and maybe they have had trouble with rubbish and waste.
Always 2 sides to a story :lol:


----------



## 106559

MikeCo said:


> GerryD said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wild camping has no attraction for us. There are plenty of sites available so use them.
> Gerry
> 
> 
> 
> I agree entirely, we will be in France for the next 5 weeks and will use either ASCI sites or sites that take Camping Cheques.
> The fact that we can unload the bikes and when not using them fasten them to a tree, put out chairs and sit in the sun, go for a swim if there is a decent pool, take the dog for a walk and know that the van is relatively safe.
> This is what suits us best but people have different ideas of what constitutes a holiday.
Click to expand...

Comes across as an order more than friendly advice don't you think? :roll: 
Probably not meant to be like that but sounds that way. :?


----------



## Fatalhud

Looks like I was missing something :?
Still not a fan of wild camping, 


Alan H


----------



## 106559

locovan said:


> Dougliehill reservoir I believe is a gathering Water Cachment site and it might have been someone who threw the stone to wake him up and it went wrong.
> There are a lot of rules around Water Reservoirs and maybe they have had trouble with rubbish and waste.
> Always 2 sides to a story :lol:


Oh come on!!!!!


----------



## locovan

Should he have tapped on the door then :lol:


----------



## MikeCo

Not compared to living in a house, if you are prepared to stay on one site in say Spain in winter for a month or so then you will pay perhaps £6 to 8 per night.


----------



## 106559

I don't want to go to Spain.


----------



## MikeCo

derekfaeberwick said:


> MikeCo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GerryD said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wild camping has no attraction for us. There are plenty of sites available so use them.
> Gerry
> 
> 
> 
> I agree entirely, we will be in France for the next 5 weeks and will use either ASCI sites or sites that take Camping Cheques.
> The fact that we can unload the bikes and when not using them fasten them to a tree, put out chairs and sit in the sun, go for a swim if there is a decent pool, take the dog for a walk and know that the van is relatively safe.
> This is what suits us best but people have different ideas of what constitutes a holiday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Comes across as an order more than friendly advice don't you think? :roll:
> Probably not meant to be like that but sounds that way. :?
Click to expand...

Not at all, if you wish to wild camp you have my full permission :lol:


----------



## 106559

Gracias. :lol:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

You do not have to go on hols for vandals to do you or your vehicle harm.
You just need jealouse drunken youths to dare each other to throw a brick ad they all join in.
They call it fun


dave P


----------



## barryd

Terrible thing to happen. Must have been terrifying. We prefer to wildcamp but have a golden rule that if it doesn't feel right, move on. Its sad that you have had this experience and you wont do it again. For me the choice of waking up on your own private beach or at the top of a mountain pass to a sunrise with nobody else around for miles compared to waking up on a campsite full of vans and kids is a no brainer but like you say each to his own! Hope your next trip is more enjoyable and less scary!


----------



## DAVID32

it was 7 o'clock at night i was driving along a mountain road all around me was moorland i had tried seven campsite's to get into i thought i would be save and there was no large sign saying no camping. When you are in your camper with your wife and you know someone may be outside and it is 
dark if you ring the police what do you tell then i am on the B788 near a
water works please help come soon . i was up a mountain miles from anywhere but as my brother said i should not have done it why because
a year ago 2 people from the U.K came across to N Ireland with there motor-home. On the boat over they had words with some yob,s after getting of the boat the yob,s followed then to where they wild camped that might outside Newry Co Down. After dark they went to the couple,s
motor-home got him and her out of there motor home and kicked the s````` out of the two of them and then set fire to there motor home.
And no i did not have words with anyone  i was just sitting up a mountain
in my bed miles from anywhere . They just wanted a bit of fun and if they murder to old folk they only get a few years . Remamber they had to drive to get to me to day you lisen dont talk you know the old saying you were talking wheh you should have been llisening.


----------



## DAVID32

There was no warning sign no no camping and i put my sub as NO MORE WILD CAMPING FOR NE


----------



## DAVID32

clodhopper2006 said:


> I know this spot. There is no sign. I have worked on the water treatment works there and it is very close to some very, very rough estates. There are frequently burnt out cars there. Definitely not a good place to think about using.


 I say again where i parked i only had moorland all around me there
is a view point just up the road i saw no burnt cars no rought estates


----------



## DAVID32

Simplelife said:


> Just a wee point. As a soon to be wild camper/full timer wouldn't it be rather expensive to stay on campsites 365 days a year?
> 
> Shane.....


 All i have to say is life is sweet and wild camping can be very 
dangerous not for the faint hearted


----------



## buttons

DAVID32 said:


> On the A761 onto the B788 Auchmountain road to Greenock in Scotland there is a small road of this called the Dougliehill road.As you turn into this road
> there is a small road on left leading to a water works and gate. DO NOT
> WILD CAMP AT THIS SPOT I did on Tesday night 26 May 2009 four days into a five week holiday an got a large stone through my windscreen at 03.30 in the morning . AS i have a Rapido A Class i had to return back home to N Ireland and order up a new windscreen from the dealer it takes about three weeks for it to come from France. On top of that i have lost the boat fare £250 + £70 excess for the windscreen this was only my fifth time in 18 years so wild camping does not pay and i will never do it again.


Last edited by DAVID32 on Today - 12:54 am; edited 1 time in total

For my own sanity David did you edit the word sign out of your original post. It could caused some confusion


----------



## raynipper

It's mostly jealousy in the UK.
We used to keep our Winnebago behind high gates in Kingston on Thames and most Sunday mornings would find a variety of things late night pub goers would lob over at the windscreen.
Bottles, kebabs, bricks, dog poo, cans, etc. 

Travelling between Las Vegas and Reno on a very quiet and lonely road in Nevada. We stopped for a cup of tea and stretch our legs. There was absolutely no habitation for 100 miles in any direction. 
Within 5 mins and just as we were sipping the tea, a Highway Patrol Officer screeched to a halt in a cloud of Nevada dust and said in a very official voice .............. "You can't park there!"

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I was very sorry to hear your bad tidings David32, We wild camp all the time, and the area you were at, is an area we would not camp in, the Scots are a very welcoming people, but even they have louts with nothing better to do.



The B788 is only a little over 8 miles long, at either end there is housing estates, so maybe more bad planning than bad luck, but it's difficult if you don't know the area, it's important to take note of the surroundings going into an area you want to stay in.

Sometimes bad things happen to good people.

Kev.


----------



## clodhopper2006

DAVID32 said:


> clodhopper2006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know this spot. There is no sign. I have worked on the water treatment works there and it is very close to some very, very rough estates. There are frequently burnt out cars there. Definitely not a good place to think about using.
> 
> 
> 
> I say again where i parked i only had moorland all around me  there
> is a view point just up the road i saw no burnt cars no rought estates
Click to expand...

David the water treatment works is surrounded by moorland but only just over a mile from some very rough estates. I supose it just goes to show that you need to be aware of your locality before wild camping. You may think you're in the middle of nowhere but unless you check you may be parked just round the corner from Axemurderer Street.
For the information of others the grid ref for this spot is NS 308 737 and aproached from the south looks perfectly good as a wild camp. If you had come through Greenock or Port Glasgow you wouldn't have considered stopping here.


----------



## Zozzer

Whether we admit it or not, many people DO NOT make any distinction between people touring around in motorhomes and tinker type gypsies who reek havoc where ever they go leaving the locals with a large bill to clear up the mess they leave.

The local youth will see it as their civic duty to harass anyone in motorhomes or caravans in an attempt to get them to move out of the area.

To locals (everywhere) it's a black and white situation, real tourist use campsites, gypsies park anywhere and their crap behind them.


----------



## karlb

To locals (everywhere) it's a black and white situation, real tourist use campsites, gypsies park anywhere and their crap behind them.

thats fantastic zozzer, there is no distinction wildcampers are selfish pikeys!!


----------



## duxdeluxe

Not his opinion, but a comment on the perception (or lack of it) of some of the public towards people "who travel"


----------



## Sonesta

Mmm I have read all the replies for and against wildcamping and although I can understand fully why some people would be reluctant to wildcamp or why some may even frown upon it - but I have to say, that this is not the opinion of everyone. I do appreciate the concerns some members voice, especially those regarding wildcampers who show absolutely no respect for others or their environment and I too feel quite embarassed and amazed by the ignorance of others at times! However, this ignorance is not just portrayed in the behaviour of wildcampers alone and on many campsites you can also witness conduct from fellow campers that leave a lot to be desired! How many fellow campers do you come across who allow their children to run amock or have their TV's blaring out or who may have dogs that bark insessitantly at every passer by? Wherever you go you come across human traits you find objectionable but that's life I'm afraid and when camping (whether it be wild or otherwise) you will meet all kinds and all sorts of personalities and behaviour! However, despite this fact you wouldn't then describe every camper as being a total ignoramus would you and the same rule applies to wildcampers also! So to sum it up ...... there is good and bad in all walks of life and wherever you go - you will no doubt meet a few of both types!

I think the vast majority of wildcampers are considerate and peace loving people who would never dream of leaving a trail of destruction behind them! We love solitude and tranquility and I think most people's reasons for wildcamping whenever the opportunity arises, is certainly NOT to save on campsite fees but more because we all prefer to come and go as we please and not have to choose where we stay for the night purely based on the geographical location of the nearest and most suitable overcrowded and packed in like sardines campsite! 

We often park up overnight in locations that most people only dream of and providing we are not harming the environement, leaving garbage behind or spoiling the beauty spot for others then in all honesty what really is the big problem? We generally park where we are for the evening and are gone by the next day and apart from our tyre marks nobody would ever know we had been there! If we thought we were upsetting anyone in any way during our stay then we would certainly not park there I can assure you.

As for the dangers of wildcamping - well of course there is an element of risk involved when parking up in isolated spots but by and large I think the chances of being attacked are relatively low. Obviously, we only hear about those unfortunate people who have been in the wrong place at the wrong time and obviously such attacks can strike the fear of god into folk but if we all thought along those lines and worried about all the dangers that life can throw at us - then none of us would dare to get up in the morning and venture past our own front doors would we? 8O 

Come on folks - lighten up and why not just live and let live eh? Surely there is room in our big old world for all kinds of motorhomers and all kinds of people and although those that do cause mayhem and havoc leave a bad impression, this is not the norm by any means and we cannot go around tarring everyone with the same brush can we?

Sue


----------



## rebbyvid

My thoughts exactly Sue 
Rob


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy

Unless im mistaken, im sure there must be crossed wires somewhere - I can't see in this topic where anyone is "having a go" at the Wild Campers ?


----------



## Sonesta

Hi Ian n Suzy,

There are a couple of posts in this particular thread that indicate that wildcamping is a bone of contention for the poster and it was their posts that urged me to vent my own opinions on the matter. However, many threads have sprung up in the past on this forum that covers this very subject and more often than not , this opens up a 'them and us' style debate. :roll: 

I just wanted to say, that in my humble opinion (for what it's worth) the world is a big enough place for the 2 styles of motorhomer to live in harmony alongside one and other and that not everyone who likes to "wildcamp" is inconsiderate and thoughtless! 

Hope this explains things more clearly?

Sue


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy

Sonesta said:


> Hi Ian n Suzy,
> 
> There are a couple of posts in this particular thread that indicate that wildcamping is a bone of contention for the poster and it was their posts that urged me to vent my own opinions on the matter. However, many threads have sprung up in the past on this forum that covers this very subject and more often than not , this opens up a 'them and us' style debate. :roll:
> 
> I just wanted to say, that in my humble opinion (for what it's worth) the world is a big enough place for the 2 styles of motorhomer to live in harmony alongside one and other and that not everyone who likes to "wildcamp" is inconsiderate and thoughtless!
> 
> Hope this explains things more clearly?
> 
> Sue


Hi Sue,

It does but I have definately missed the "divide", should we call it. Possibly because im a noobie and I didn't know such situations had appeared in the past. I can't understand why there should be any such divide.

CHEERS


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Well put Sue, We've just had a wonderful few days away in the wild, up on Skye then over and through Wester Ross, down across the top off Loch ness into Perthshire, Through Tomintoul, down to the Spittal of Glenshee, via Pitlochry, Into Glasgow for more motion lotion, then down the M6 for a while, the off at Elavanfoot Junction, wandered around there, then back past Dumfries & onto the M6 again and then home to Leeds, tired but happy, having seen some wonderful bits of Scotland despite the drizzly weather, wild camping all the way.

Kev.


----------



## sallytrafic

44 days in Scotland 16 in campsites or CLs the rest wild. This includes east coast and way home where we had 4 campsites on the trot.


----------



## barryd

Sonesta said:


> Hi Ian n Suzy,
> 
> There are a couple of posts in this particular thread that indicate that wildcamping is a bone of contention for the poster and it was their posts that urged me to vent my own opinions on the matter. However, many threads have sprung up in the past on this forum that covers this very subject and more often than not , this opens up a 'them and us' style debate. :roll:
> 
> I just wanted to say, that in my humble opinion (for what it's worth) the world is a big enough place for the 2 styles of motorhomer to live in harmony alongside one and other and that not everyone who likes to "wildcamp" is inconsiderate and thoughtless!
> 
> Hope this explains things more clearly?
> 
> Sue


Sue

I always feel strangly calmed by you posts. Even your Avatar makes me want to chill out and relax. You make sense as always.


----------



## Sonesta

barryd said:


> Sonesta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Ian n Suzy,
> 
> There are a couple of posts in this particular thread that indicate that wildcamping is a bone of contention for the poster and it was their posts that urged me to vent my own opinions on the matter. However, many threads have sprung up in the past on this forum that covers this very subject and more often than not , this opens up a 'them and us' style debate. :roll:
> 
> I just wanted to say, that in my humble opinion (for what it's worth) the world is a big enough place for the 2 styles of motorhomer to live in harmony alongside one and other and that not everyone who likes to "wildcamp" is inconsiderate and thoughtless!
> 
> Hope this explains things more clearly?
> 
> Sue
> 
> 
> 
> Sue
> 
> I always feel strangly calmed by you posts. Even your Avatar makes me want to chill out and relax. You make sense as always.
Click to expand...

Aw Barry, Your post made me giggle and I am flattered that I have had that effect on you. Hee hee I can't wait to tell my hubby when he gets home. He will wonder if you have got the right woman???? :lol: :lol: :lol:

Sue xx

PS I wish I looked like my Avatar


----------



## Sonesta

Ian_n_Suzy said:


> Hi Sue,
> 
> It does but I have definately missed the "divide", should we call it. Possibly because im a noobie and I didn't know such situations had appeared in the past. I can't understand why there should be any such divide.
> 
> CHEERS


Hiya,

No - I too do not understand why this should be either Ian n Suzy but it would certainly seem that way when you read some of the threads and posts.

Life's too short to feud over such relatively trivial things and I cannot see the point myself. Live and let live I say!

Enjoy your new pastime - it's great fun isn't it? 

Sue


----------



## clodhopper2006

Sonesta said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonesta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Ian n Suzy,
> 
> There are a couple of posts in this particular thread that indicate that wildcamping is a bone of contention for the poster and it was their posts that urged me to vent my own opinions on the matter. However, many threads have sprung up in the past on this forum that covers this very subject and more often than not , this opens up a 'them and us' style debate. :roll:
> 
> I just wanted to say, that in my humble opinion (for what it's worth) the world is a big enough place for the 2 styles of motorhomer to live in harmony alongside one and other and that not everyone who likes to "wildcamp" is inconsiderate and thoughtless!
> 
> Hope this explains things more clearly?
> 
> Sue
> 
> 
> 
> Sue
> 
> I always feel strangly calmed by you posts. Even your Avatar makes me want to chill out and relax. You make sense as always.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aw Barry, Your post made me giggle and I am flattered that I have had that effect on you. Hee hee I can't wait to tell my hubby when he gets home. He will wonder if you have got the rightwoman???? :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Sue xx
> 
> PS I wish I looked like my Avatar
Click to expand...

Sue I am inconsolable. I thought your avatar was you  Bet you're just as gorgeous though 8)


----------



## clodhopper2006

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Well put Sue, We've just had a wonderful few days away in the wild, up on Skye then over and through Wester Ross, down across the top off Loch ness into Perthshire, Through Tomintoul, down to the Spittal of Glenshee, via Pitlochry, Into Glasgow for more motion lotion, then down the M6 for a while, the off at Elavanfoot Junction, wandered around there, then back past Dumfries & onto the M6 again and then home to Leeds, tired but happy, having seen some wonderful bits of Scotland despite the drizzly weather, wild camping all the way.
> 
> Kev.


Bet you passed our house Kev


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Not unless you call Killin close by Bob, we meander all over the place, If I'd know we were that close Bob, I'd have thanked you in person, but as usual, we never plan anything destinationally (new word there) and could end up anywhere, and usually do, we found some amazing places to wild camp, I envy you living up there mate.

Kev.


----------



## asprn

locovan said:


> Should he have tapped on the door then :lol:


I doubt a tap on the door would have done anything except indicate he was a supporter of the local water company whose land he possibly might have been on (or perhaps to allow someone a free drink). :roll:

Dougie.


----------



## yozz

DAVID32 said:


> On the A761 onto the B788 Auchmountain road to Greenock in Scotland there is a small road of this called the Dougliehill road.As you turn into this road
> there is a small road on left leading to a water works and gate.No sign at gate just me saying DO NOT
> WILD CAMP AT THIS SPOT I did on Tesday night 26 May 2009 four days into a five week holiday an got a large stone through my windscreen at 03.30 in the morning . AS i have a Rapido A Class i had to return back home to N Ireland and order up a new windscreen from the dealer it takes about three weeks for it to come from France. On top of that i have lost the boat fare £250 + £70 excess for the windscreen this was only my fifth time in 18 years so wild camping does not pay and i will never do it again.


Can I just say I'm really sorry to read this. I hope you get everything sorted out okay David32.

I'm a newbie to motorhoming but have now spent more nights wildcamping in the van than on a site. My most recent trip was to the Yorkshire Dales where I spent 3 nights wildcamping and 1 night on a campsite. Without doubt the best nights sleep I had was wildcamping on the banks of a river, followed by a lovely cooked breakfast sitting outside watching the river flow by. A bit further up and on the other side of the river was a small campsite with a few motorhomes on. I hope they slept as well as I did.

In my humble opinion it's about feeling comfortable with where you decide to spend the night. On a campsite, or off-site wildcamping, we are still the same people.


----------



## barryd

clodhopper2006 said:


> Sonesta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barryd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonesta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Ian n Suzy,
> 
> There are a couple of posts in this particular thread that indicate that wildcamping is a bone of contention for the poster and it was their posts that urged me to vent my own opinions on the matter. However, many threads have sprung up in the past on this forum that covers this very subject and more often than not , this opens up a 'them and us' style debate. :roll:
> 
> I just wanted to say, that in my humble opinion (for what it's worth) the world is a big enough place for the 2 styles of motorhomer to live in harmony alongside one and other and that not everyone who likes to "wildcamp" is inconsiderate and thoughtless!
> 
> Hope this explains things more clearly?
> 
> Sue
> 
> 
> 
> Sue
> 
> I always feel strangly calmed by you posts. Even your Avatar makes me want to chill out and relax. You make sense as always.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aw Barry, Your post made me giggle and I am flattered that I have had that effect on you. Hee hee I can't wait to tell my hubby when he gets home. He will wonder if you have got the rightwoman???? :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Sue xx
> 
> PS I wish I looked like my Avatar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sue I am inconsolable. I thought your avatar was you  Bet you're just as gorgeous though 8)
Click to expand...

Oi! I started this flirt!!


----------



## drcotts

I realise that it does put you off when this happens. we parked on the car park in Barmouth a few years ago whe we arrived late. About 10pm we had an air pellet through the window. We have never been back to wales since.
I know thats really stupid as theres nothing wrong with welsh people any more than anwhere else but its just an uneasy feeling you get after it happens. Whe you weight it up your no less likely to have anything happen wherever you park. even someone on here had hios bike stolen from a CC site.

I hope you get sorted. Dont let it put you off too much just dnt park in laybyes near towns that will reduce the possibility of things happening.

Phill


----------



## barryd

We are off to Europe in the next couple of weeks (should have been away a month ago) and intend to wildcamp when we can and when it feels right. Starting off in Brittany and then I dont know where but its a two month trial to see if we can live together in the van without killing each other and then maybe even longer, perhaps a year or two. I hope we can wildcamp as much as possible without any problems. Its not a money thing with us we just like to be on our own and love solitude. We are not anti social though and love a good party and when we choose we will happily mix it with other campers if we get the chance.


----------



## Rapide561

*Wild camping*

Hi

I am not a fan of wild camping....the "bravest" I have been is to camp overnight at Calais ferry terminal and also various service areas in the UK, France and Switzerland.

Russell


----------



## Briarose

DAVID32 said:


> it was 7 o'clock at night i was driving along a mountain road all around me was moorland i had tried seven campsite's to get into i thought i would be save and there was no large sign saying no camping. When you are in your camper with your wife and you know someone may be outside and it is
> dark if you ring the police what do you tell then i am on the B788 near a
> water works please help come soon . i was up a mountain miles from anywhere but as my brother said i should not have done it why because
> a year ago 2 people from the U.K came across to N Ireland with there motor-home. On the boat over they had words with some yob,s after getting of the boat the yob,s followed then to where they wild camped that might outside Newry Co Down. After dark they went to the couple,s
> motor-home got him and her out of there motor home and kicked the s````` out of the two of them and then set fire to there motor home.
> And no i did not have words with anyone i was just sitting up a mountain
> in my bed miles from anywhere . They just wanted a bit of fun and if they murder to old folk they only get a few years . Remamber they had to drive to get to me to day you lisen dont talk you know the old saying you were talking wheh you should have been llisening.


Hi I am not sure if this is the couple you are referring to..........the court case was only recently
http://www.rte.ie/news/2008/1128/fordyce.html

BUT the attack was two years ago, we know this couple and as far as we are aware, and from what he has told us there is or was no mention of any cross words on the ferry, as I say it might not be the same couple but if it was it was an un-provoked attack in the night.

http://www.rte.ie/news/2007/0709/fordyce.html

http://www.independent.ie/national-...ous-camper-van-attack-on-tourists-997007.html

For some time he was reluctant to actually have another MH but in the end decided not to let these folk spoil something they loved doing and I am glad to report that they now enjoy motorhoming again.


----------



## DAVID32

This is a follow on i mow have been told that my new windscreen will take 2-3 weeks to arrive in N Ireland price £1.450 and no i don't have windscreen cover . So add in the boat fair of £250 +a holiday cut short for me and my wife it has been a very expensive learning curve.


----------



## 106559

DAVID32 said:


> This is a follow on i mow have been told that my new windscreen will take 2-3 weeks to arrive in N Ireland price £1.450 and no i don't have windscreen cover . So add in the boat fair of £250 +a holiday cut short for me and my wife it has been a very expensive learning curve.


 Terrible news. Hope others check there policies. No good to you however.So sorry for you both.


----------



## clodhopper2006

good grief! I thought windscreen cover was pretty standard on all policies


----------



## AberdeenAngus

DAVID32 said:


> This is a follow on i mow have been told that my new windscreen will take 2-3 weeks to arrive in N Ireland price £1.450 and no i don't have windscreen cover . So add in the boat fair of £250 +a holiday cut short for me and my wife it has been a very expensive learning curve.


A grand and a half........for a windscreen.
What is it........a 747 ?


----------



## 106559

clodhopper2006 said:


> good grief! I thought windscreen cover was pretty standard on all policies


Certainly on fully comp ones, usually with a £50 or so excess. Time to check methinks, especially those with A classes and RVs.


----------



## barryd

Yep me too although Im pretty sure Safe Guard fully comp cover it. They shouldnt get away with it the little scumbags. Assume the Police cant do anything? Even if they caught them they of course wouldnt be able to cough up. Wont stop me wildcamping though. Really sorry for your bad luck.


----------

